# Best Automatic Taping Tool Set



## 3kings

Hey guys, Im planing to buy my fist automatic taping tool set and i dont know wich one (brands) is best, I plan to spend aroun 3,000 on a set but i have a couple to choose from. You can click on the main photo for more pictures, Thank you for you time and help

#1 TapeTech TTPSS Professional Starter Set
http://www.cpotapetech.com/tapetech...fault,pd.html?start=3&cgid=tapetech-tool-sets
#2 TapeTech Full Set with Xtender Flat Box Handle (TTT-FULL)
http://www.walltools.com/products/a...matic-taping-tool-sets/tapetech-full-set.html
#3 Blue Line USA Full Set with FREE BEAD GUIDES and FREE 3-POINT CREASER WHEEL (BLU-FULL)
http://www.walltools.com/products/automatic-taping-tools/automatic-taping-tool-sets/blu-full.html
#4 Hardened by Columbia Full Set Special (COL-HFULL)
http://www.walltools.com/products/a.../columbia-taping-tools-full-set-hardened.html


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Hardened by Columbia!
Hands down!
Are you still reading this?.....You haven't gone to buy it yet!?
Why not!? 
Seriously?....Still thinking about it?
Just go. Do it now! Do it!
Seriously! You'll love it. Go go!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Although I'm not gonna lie...the bazooka in the TapeTech Professional Starter set is damn beautiful!








But non the less! That hardened combo is still cheaper than the cheapest kit there by $194! Almost $200 cheaper and it's Columbia!
Columbia! Need I say more!? :blink:

I like Columbia! :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

3kings said:


> Hey guys, Im planing to buy my fist automatic taping tool set and i dont know wich one (brands) is best, I plan to spend aroun 3,000 on a set but i have a couple to choose from. You can click on the main photo for more pictures, Thank you for you time and help
> 
> #1 TapeTech TTPSS Professional Starter Set
> http://www.cpotapetech.com/tapetech...fault,pd.html?start=3&cgid=tapetech-tool-sets
> #2 TapeTech Full Set with Xtender Flat Box Handle (TTT-FULL)
> http://www.walltools.com/products/a...matic-taping-tool-sets/tapetech-full-set.html
> #3 Blue Line USA Full Set with FREE BEAD GUIDES and FREE 3-POINT CREASER WHEEL (BLU-FULL)
> http://www.walltools.com/products/automatic-taping-tools/automatic-taping-tool-sets/blu-full.html
> #4 Hardened by Columbia Full Set Special (COL-HFULL)
> http://www.walltools.com/products/a.../columbia-taping-tools-full-set-hardened.html



I have no problem with my competition not buying Columbia.


----------



## Mudshark

3kings - you could search many of the past posts and get a lot of different opinions. 

Us Canadians like the made in CANADA Columbia tools and they really are #1

Not sure what your suppliers in SC are trying to push your way but there are a few other brand names that are good as well.


----------



## saskataper

PrecisionTaping said:


> Although I'm not gonna lie...the bazooka in the TapeTech Professional Starter set is damn beautiful!
> View attachment 5278
> 
> 
> But non the less! That hardened combo is still cheaper than the cheapest kit there by $194! Almost $200 cheaper and it's Columbia!
> Columbia! Need I say more!? :blink:
> 
> I like Columbia! :thumbsup:


I had my hands on that new tape tech the other day and that control tube feels like crap, its big, ugly, and plastic. That hardened set is a thing of beauty though.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Don't limit yourself to one brand, so and so company may have a better zook, but their boxes suck, well another company mat excel with their angle heads, but their handles suck.

Another thing to consider is if you have a local supply house, and what they deal in. Helps if you need service or parts down the road. You will notice when you read the threads, there are four main companies mentioned, Tape Tec(TT) Columbia(COL) Drywall Master(DM) then Blue line/tapepro (BL) (TP) though tapepro is Aussie

Then there's what I would call secondary tools (not sure what to call it:blink where cp tubes, tin angle heads, bead rollers and applicator heads come into play. They are better than Ever (BTE) can-am, COL. and trim tex (in combo with tapepro).

Have fun


----------



## Square Foot

saskataper said:


> I had my hands on that new tape tech the other day and that control tube feels like crap, its big, ugly, and plastic. That hardened set is a thing of beauty though.


Really?.. plastic?..not sure what to think about that:blink: 

Plastics like poly-carbonates? can be very strong but I'm not sure I would want it on this type of tool.


----------



## thefinisher

Hey 3 kings, nice to see another person from Charleston on here :thumbsup:


----------



## dieselman350

I bought the master set from Columbia with hardened tube and pumps and i like it tt is overrated go Columbia you wont b disappointed :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

thefinisher said:


> Hey 3 kings, nice to see another person from Charleston on here :thumbsup:


Lucky you, maybe he will give you some taping Lessons:whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher

2buckcanuck said:


> Lucky you, maybe he will give you some taping Lessons:whistling2::thumbsup:


 
Lol, yeah............


----------



## 3kings

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hardened by Columbia!
> Hands down!
> Are you still reading this?.....You haven't gone to buy it yet!?
> Why not!?
> Seriously?....Still thinking about it?
> Just go. Do it now! Do it!
> Seriously! You'll love it. Go go!
> 
> Drywall Taper - Hardened by Columbia Automatic Taper - YouTube


real sick video, and taper. is this taper more updated than the tapetech


----------



## PrecisionTaping

3kings said:


> real sick video, and taper. is this taper more updated than the tapetech


Thanks man! Glad you liked the video!
And yes, it's the latest taper to hit the market. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3kings

JustMe said:


> I have no problem with my competition not buying Columbia.


in ur book columbia is #1?


----------



## 3kings

Mudshark said:


> 3kings - you could search many of the past posts and get a lot of different opinions.
> 
> Us Canadians like the made in CANADA Columbia tools and they really are #1
> 
> Not sure what your suppliers in SC are trying to push your way but there are a few other brand names that are good as well.


are columbia's made just in canada?


----------



## 3kings

saskataper said:


> I had my hands on that new tape tech the other day and that control tube feels like crap, its big, ugly, and plastic. That hardened set is a thing of beauty though.


its looking more like the columbia hardend set, it did catch my eye for one of my top choices.


----------



## 3kings

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't limit yourself to one brand, so and so company may have a better zook, but their boxes suck, well another company mat excel with their angle heads, but their handles suck.
> 
> Another thing to consider is if you have a local supply house, and what they deal in. Helps if you need service or parts down the road. You will notice when you read the threads, there are four main companies mentioned, Tape Tec(TT) Columbia(COL) Drywall Master(DM) then Blue line/tapepro (BL) (TP) though tapepro is Aussie
> 
> Then there's what I would call secondary tools (not sure what to call it:blink where cp tubes, tin angle heads, bead rollers and applicator heads come into play. They are better than Ever (BTE) can-am, COL. and trim tex (in combo with tapepro).
> 
> Have fun


thanks for ur knowledge


----------



## 3kings

Square Foot said:


> Really?.. plastic?..not sure what to think about that:blink:
> 
> Plastics like poly-carbonates? can be very strong but I'm not sure I would want it on this type of tool.


me either


----------



## 3kings

thefinisher said:


> Hey 3 kings, nice to see another person from Charleston on here :thumbsup:


me too, still here in charleston tryn to stay busy


----------



## Mudshark

3kings said:


> are columbia's made just in canada?


I believe so 3kings

Some of the competetors (Tapetech for one) were criticized on this site for having many of their parts made overseas (ie China). This is not the case with Columbia Taping Tools. Don't let the MADE IN CANADA label put you off though, they have a good distrubution network and in my opinion are the #1 company for customer service and support (Thanks Aaron).

I guess you could call me a Columbia fan as well. :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

3kings said:


> are columbia's made just in canada?


Yup! Made in Canada.

Here's a brief summary from their website.
http://www.columbiatools.com/why-columbia-taping-tools/quality-columbia-taping-tools.html


----------



## 3kings

thankz im learning more.


----------



## thefinisher

3 kings, do you work for yourself or for a company?


----------



## 3kings

i get houses from companys


----------



## thefinisher

3kings said:


> i get houses from companys


So your a sub then.. You work for Cohen's, Patriots, finish company, professional drywall? Do any smaller jobs like renovations? We are always interested in good finishers for our harder and smaller projects.


----------



## ns005

You could do like I did and buy a set of northstar tools... Wait no you can't they went out of business. I still like them though and I have enough extra parts to last me a lifetime.


----------



## DLSdrywall

ns005 said:


> You could do like I did and buy a set of northstar tools... Wait no you can't they went out of business. I still like them though and I have enough extra parts to last me a lifetime.


My first boxes were northstar the 12" box has the best finish of all boxes IMO


----------



## ns005

I agree. It's hard to beat their angle heads too. I don't know what I'll do when mine wear out.


----------



## thefinisher

So that means those northstar boxes I have are rare? Hmmmm..... who wants to be the highest bidder?


----------



## ns005

Haha


----------



## machinemud

thefinisher said:


> So that means those northstar boxes I have are rare? Hmmmm..... who wants to be the highest bidder?


Actually, i do my corner bead with my 8 inch and 10 inch very very old northstar boxes .


----------



## thefinisher

machinemud said:


> Actually, i do my corner bead with my 8 inch and 10 inch very very old northstar boxes .


Never done bead with my boxes but I may try it one day. The 10" and 12" northstar boxes are my only "machine tools" I have.


----------



## ns005

I like them. I have the high top 10" for fill coat and just a regular 12" for finish. They've been good to me.


----------



## machinemud

thefinisher said:


> Never done bead with my boxes but I may try it one day. The 10" and 12" northstar boxes are my only "machine tools" I have.


Watch my video , you will see how easy it is to box bead


----------



## thefinisher

machinemud said:


> Watch my video , you will see how easy it is to box bead


I did see you boxing some bead and it looked fairly simple which it may be one of those things that you can mess up just as easily. I also noticed that most people who box bead use a 8" or 7" box, but will a 10" box make it much harder?


----------



## machinemud

thefinisher said:


> I did see you boxing some bead and it looked fairly simple which it may be one of those things that you can mess up just as easily. I also noticed that most people who box bead use a 8" or 7" box, but will a 10" box make it much harder?


Not really , my method is 1st coat by hand ( about 6 inch ) then box the second coat ( 8 inch box ) and finish with 10 inch box . For the last 2 coat , my mix ( water and mud ) is the same texture as shave cream , i don't know if you guys understand what i mean .


----------



## bmitch

hats off to brandon at wall tools.a work associate of mine recently got some great prices on some new columbian tools.hardened zook,10",12" box and handle.they arrived today.it was like christmas for young gun.out of the box and into the mud in 5 minutes.i'd already run alot of the tape with my own zook prior so he was able to get some instruction on how it operates.he had never even seen one operate before today.i kept warning him not to get too discoraged with it ,that it will take awhile to get confortable handling it.leave it to a farm boy to be able to pick it up and run with it right out of the gate.i only seen him lose one top angle out of 5 rooms with lots of corners.great job young gun.i only hope he'll still have time to board for me once in awhile.


----------



## JustMe

thefinisher said:


> I also noticed that most people who box bead use a 8" or 7" box, but will a 10" box make it much harder?


A 10" will track straighter, because it's wider.

A 10" has a larger lid to push on, so more lbs. force needed. Lock your handle and lift the back wheel axle off the bead. That will focus the force you're applying to the front of the box, where you want it, and will make the boxing easier that way.

That's one reason I don't care for Bead Boxers - puts the force to the back of the box as well. But they can keep bead from being torn, if using paper/metal bead. The back axle will do the tearing.

To prevent that, in case of accidental contact too much, either file round a bit the back of the axle near the wheels, or put something like a plastic u-shaped piece over that part of the axle.

For any bead boxing, especially at times the underside of bulkheads, I'll usually go 10 and 12". I won't use guides, just free hand it. You get used to it.

Btw: You can put mud on with a box, then clean it up a bit with a knife, if and when needed. It's allowed.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Mudshark said:


> I believe so 3kings
> 
> Some of the competetors (Tapetech for one) were criticized on this site for having many of their parts made overseas (ie China). This is not the case with Columbia Taping Tools. Don't let the MADE IN CANADA label put you off though, they have a good distrubution network and in my opinion are the #1 company for customer service and support (Thanks Aaron).
> 
> I guess you could call me a Columbia fan as well. :yes:


not so sure about a guy with shark in his name:jester:
but your right about the china Canada thing


----------



## wrenchmonkey4

I see less Columbia than Tapetech in my shop for repair.... I would go with Columbia


----------



## 2buckcanuck

thefinisher said:


> So that means those northstar boxes I have are rare? Hmmmm..... who wants to be the highest bidder?


I will trade you a trowel for your 12" North Star box:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher

2buckcanuck said:


> I will trade you a trowel for your 12" North Star box:whistling2:


Haha but don't you remember I have a trowel on order . Never know when I'm going to need that box, and boy does it run particularly well. :thumbup:


----------



## chris

Does yours look this good 2buck? I still use the 10" NS for my finish on flats:thumbsup: The 2nd is a 8" Blueline I picked up on Craigslist for 50 bones.. stole it


----------



## ns005

That is one nice Lookin box you got there.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> Does yours look this good 2buck? I still use the 10" NS for my finish on flats:thumbsup: The 2nd is a 8" Blueline I picked up on Craigslist for 50 bones.. stole it


----------



## cazna

There is a store in oz with some 10 northstar boxes, On oz ebay i think, They did have some 8s, But no 12s.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NORTHSTA...728727?pt=AU_DrywallTools&hash=item45f4dae197


----------



## thefinisher

My boxes aren't that pretty


----------



## ns005

Neither is 2bucks ex wife


----------



## PrecisionTaping

ns005 said:


> Neither is 2bucks ex wife


:lol:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> :lol:


Funny eh'

I'm sure my ex wives were better looking than your boy friends:yes::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Funny eh'
> 
> I'm sure my ex wives were better looking than your boy friends:yes::whistling2:


Somehow, someone else insults you but you shoot back at me?
I don't want too embarrass you by posting a picture of my X 2buck.
It will just make you wish you were young again.


----------



## Mudshark




----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Somehow, someone else insults you but you shoot back at me?


Because your post #50 addresses post #49 does it not


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Because your post #50 addresses post #49 does it not


Oh, absolutely! But still, I would never dare say such words...:whistling2:
I'm allowed to laugh though! :yes:


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> I don't want too embarrass you by posting a picture of my X 2buck.


Do it bro do it, Didnt she tear your heart out?? Some naked pics would be great revenge would it not :yes::yes::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Do it bro do it, Didnt she tear your heart out?? Some naked pics would be great revenge would it not :yes::yes::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Haha! Unfortunately I don't really have any pics of my recent X...they were all on my old computer which crashed.
I have pics of my fiance who I broke up with to be with the other one...
So my ex X. lol.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Unfortunately I don't really have any pics of my recent X...they were all on my old computer which crashed.
> I have pics of my fiance who I broke up with to be with the other one...
> So my ex X. lol.


http://www.salvagedata.com/recovery-software/?gclid=CJ6jr8notrICFdEWMgod4ykAWg

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.salvagedata.com/recovery-software/?gclid=CJ6jr8notrICFdEWMgod4ykAWg
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


lol! I said I have pics of my ex X.
I'd have to cover her face up because we're still friends and if she ever seen them she'd kill me...


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! I said I have pics of my ex X.
> I'd have to cover her face up because we're still friends and if she ever seen them she'd kill me...


Go on, Do it, Then post a pic of you with black eyes, fat lips and a bloody nose when she finds out and hunts you down :jester:


----------

